# What type of crop would look good on Molly?



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Molly is getting her ears cropped next Tuesday. I think I am going to go with the short cut but I wanted to get some opinions on what you guys think!

Here is a picture of her below at Arfus (a dog parade in new orleans)


What do you think?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie and welcome to the board :welcome:
This is a short crop on one of my girls I think it looks good on just about every dog, don't go too short though


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks! Oh wow, she is beautiful!!!

Yes, I love that crop it looks great on her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is more pictures of med crops on my other dogs

































Here is a battle crop on siren









Longer crops on some of my older dogs

























Hope this give you some ideas for your puppy


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> What a cutie and welcome to the board :welcome:
> This is a short crop on one of my girls I think it looks good on just about every dog, don't go too short though


id go with that!:hammer:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Wow shes going to look so smart with her crop, i agree short 
Im a big fan of battle crop, sirens so beautiful PK


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I like floopy ears


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

i also like floppy ears


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I think my dogs look good with floppy ears. Jus curious could someone inform me on the latest you can have ears cropped?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the short crop


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

if i was to get a crop it would be the battle crop


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, all of their ears look great! I am more drawn to the short though. 
As for getting the ears cropped my vet told me that he will not do it past 16 weeks. I'm sure every vet varies though. 
After the crop, how long does it usually take to recover? What have you guys experienced?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

My favorite is the fighting crop. I'm guessing it's the same as battle or short crop? My pups ears are natural though. I love em, they are so soft.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some vets will do adults ears but they bleed a lot and are more painful as an adult. Also they have to be a very short or battle crop because the cartilage is what it is, there is no changing it. Most vets stop at age 16 weeks but I have done some at 20 weeks.

It will take several weeks for the ears to heal and they will be painful so prepare yourself. IMO you need to order a soft cone or find one locally it will make your life much easier and your puppy will recover and leave the ears taped longer.
The reason you want a soft cone is it will not put pressure on the ears and keep them from scratching. The ears as they heal will become very itchy and this will help. I think the biggest problem people run into is infections and stitches coming out due to scratching. Hard cones will push on the ears and be more painful, also they can start to deform the ear and make it heal bending forward not straight.

Collar - Vet Recovery, 6-1/2" - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply

Make sure they give you pain meds for your puppy for a few days following surgery most good vets will give you a weeks worth but you may need to ask for it. If you need help taping them after surgery there are a few threads we can give you to look at.


----------



## Naniloa (Mar 1, 2010)

My vet won't do a crop until 4 months. His were taped twice a week for about a month so I didn't have to do any aftercare with the ears just make sure he didn't rip the tape off and keep him from rubbing his head on everything he could. Oh and the antibiotics and pain killers. She also recommends an inflatable collar instead of the cone so it doesn't push the ears down. He was back to his normal self within a couple days after the crop. 

BTW...She is soooo cute.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well that's good to hear! I had no idea about the soft collar. I'll have to purchase one of those.
I know he said that they do provide the antibiotics and pain medication, thank god!
I guess I'm just nervous because this is new to me! 
But they take her in at 8:30 am Tuesday morning and I don't pick her up until Wednesday morning around 10 am. Do they usually spend the night?

I just hope she has a smooth and fast recovery and isn't in too much pain!
& that they come out beautiful of course!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mcleod15, gorgeous dog!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

brandileigh080 said:


> Well that's good to hear! I had no idea about the soft collar. I'll have to purchase one of those.
> I know he said that they do provide the antibiotics and pain medication, thank god!
> I guess I'm just nervous because this is new to me!
> But they take her in at 8:30 am Tuesday morning and I don't pick her up until Wednesday morning around 10 am. Do they usually spend the night?
> ...


I had some vets keep them over night and some send them home same day. Call around and see if you can find a soft cone at a pet store (you can try petsmart or petco but I have never seen them there) and also check every vet in town. If not order tomorrow and you should have it in time. The soft cone will help minimize complications but of course they can come up but if your vet is giving you antibiotics and pain meds you should be ok.
We want tons of pictures when you get them done


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, Thank you so much for the tips and everything provided! I will definitely be searching every where for a soft E collar.

Will be posting soon!
Thanks again.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i would actualy go with keeping them floopy cuzz her ears are too cute


----------

